# Coopers pale ale hop favourites



## Toad (2/4/16)

Hello lads,

I have finally mastered my coopers pale ale brews to a standard I really enjoy the taste of. 

Coopers apa
1 kg Be2
500g ldm 
Safale us-05
Brew at 16 degrees. 
10min boil of hops with ldm and dry hop on day 7

I have used Galaxy, Vic secret and amorillo/cascade mix as hop additions. 

I am looking to buy a swag of hops to experiment with my flavours and was wondering what you beer gods think are the best flavoured for me to buy, try or combine?

Any other pointers welcomed. [emoji482]


----------



## mongey (2/4/16)

By no means a god but I have been doing similar to you and experimenting with hops in the boil. In addition to the ones you have Tried I have recently gone through packs of mosaic, Nelson sav and bravo. 

All worked well.


----------



## Toad (2/4/16)

It's mosaic and Galaxy in James squire hop thief yeah?


----------



## Bribie G (2/4/16)

Try the new Coopers Sparkling Ale in their revamped range. I just did a very nice Coopers Pale ale All Grain version with recultured Coopers bottle yeast.
As I had the slurry available I immediately put down a tin of Sparkling, BE2 and the slurry, no additional hops, and will see how that goes, to do side by sides with the all grain version.

I've found a touch of Citra, when you can get it, works well.


----------



## gdupagne (2/4/16)

I just did pretty much the same brew but changed the BE2 for 1.25kg of brew booster. Fermenting at 18 degrees. Just dry hopped with 15g cascade and 15g Amarillo on day 5


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/4/16)

Pale Ale is POR all the way

Mild Ale is done with POR & late SAAZ


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/4/16)

Bribie G said:


> I just did a very nice Coopers Pale ale All Grain version with recultured Coopers bottle yeast.


Pale malt, 10% wheat

35 IBU with POR

Dead simple


----------



## Barge (2/4/16)

Simcoe, mosaic, amarillo, cascade, citra, galaxy (amongst others) are all good for the fruity APA style beer.

Fuggles, EK goldings, Styrian goldings (dry hop), challenger & northdown are all good for a UK style bitter / pale ale

Single late addition of hallertauer makes a nice change as well.


----------



## Toad (3/4/16)

Purchased Galaxy, mosaic, Ella, willamette and por. 
See how we go. 
Boil recommendations?


----------



## Toad (6/4/16)

Any boil recommendations for any of these hops for pale ales lads ?


----------



## Yob (6/4/16)

Lots of fruity ones late, 10 or 5 minutes.


----------



## trustyrusty (6/4/16)

Hi Thanks

I have a very similar one on the go...

Cooper APA

1 kg Be2 + 100 g dex.


Steeped Amarillo for 20min.....added to wort....

Put left over hops in tea bag and left in...

Safale us-05

Still bubbling - 16 days still going at about bubble every 2 minutes - seems to have gone on for a while - temp around 21...

Thanks


----------



## Toad (6/4/16)

Thanks yob. I don't like real bltter beer so I was thinking 10 mins or less just didn't know if any of those hops liked anything special.


----------

